# Gallery > Cartographers Choice >  La Cité Franche - By Akae

## Ilanthar

*La Cité Franche*

© Copyright - Olivier Sanfilippo - All rights reserved. 2017

*Created in : Traditional media (ink & paper), coloring in Photoshop*

*Review*
Akae has been a prolific member with notably an Atlas Award in 2016. "La Cité Franche" is a wonderful example of his knack for doing finely detailed cities with complex and fantastic surroundings. Done for a pen&paper RPG called Dragons", one can't miss his striking color palette with those deep greens and turquoise waters.
All the eye-catching illustrative elements - including the buildings - work perfectly with each other, and it's clearly a passionate work of art which requires both time and talent.

*Original Thread*
The Finished Map thread

----------


## ThomasR

A real gem ! And I'll finally have a full size Cartographer's Choice at home !!

----------


## Francissimo

An extremely impressing work, so many details! The 3D/iso style works really well, both on buildings and relief, and the beautifull color palette is kinda akae's signature :Smile:

----------


## TimPaul

Wow. Amazing!

----------


## tainotim

Splendid work. Such a magnificent city! Love it.

Cheers,
Tainotim

----------


## Klaus van der Kroft

Absolutely breathtaking.

I could spend hours exploring this piece.

----------


## J.Edward

Congratulations Akae  :Very Happy:

----------


## ChickPea

Chapeau! Well deserved, Akae!  :Very Happy:

----------


## Mouse

Congratulations Akae - so very well deserved  :Very Happy:

----------


## Akae

Oh!!! I'm really honored! Thanks at all!!!!

----------


## Sironae

Oh my God! Oh wow that is perfect! 
Tout simplement magnifique
(Via Google Translator)

----------


## carlsson

That is a wonderful map! All thumbs up, and more!  :Smile:

----------


## Wingshaw

Congrats! Well deserved.

Wingshaw

----------


## DHRobison

Akae, this piece represents _everything_ I love about maps.

The artistry makes it more intimate... because it's not "photographic", then the artist becomes a part of the story being told by the map. The hand that meticulously drew those homes and cliffs becomes the narrator and informs how we interpret it.

The unique layout and topography of the city is utterly fascinating... makes you wonder why and how people chose to settle here. It's history, then, becomes a matter of speculation and curiosity as well, enriching the narrative.

And lastly, there's just enough detail to allow me to project myself into the map, wondering what that street or that neighborhood look like, who lives there, etc.

Seriously... THIS a masterful work. Bravo  :Smile:

----------


## Akae

Thank you very much!!! <3
@ DHRobinson : thanks a lot for your comment!!!

----------


## Tom

Congratulations!!

----------


## Alnomcys

Superbe  :Smile:

----------


## Galendae

One of the best maps I have seen on here in awhile.  You should be proud.

----------


## FrancescaBaerald

Wow!! Congratulations!!  :Very Happy:

----------


## Warlin

Amazing city map and a really great style. Congrats !

----------


## meldryn

Very impressive !!!

Toutes mes Félicitations Akae  :Smile:

----------


## FranCobasGC

Amazing work! love to explore all streets and buildings

----------


## Akae

thank a lot  :Very Happy:

----------


## Ildrako

i can feel the city, great work

----------


## trechriron

This city map is incredible! What wonderful detail! Where can I buy a poster of this?!?!?!?!

----------


## Akae

Thanks a lot. After the book of the game it will be publishing, I'll make copies  :Smile:

----------


## Philip J Langsjoen

Very nice, I can imagine exploring the city.  Really very unique in my opinion!

----------


## Akae

Thanks a lot Philip!

----------


## MapMappingMapped

The detail is incredible! This must have taken a huge amount of effort. It's beautiful! There's no other word I can think of :O

----------


## smanor

A very nice work It would be interesting as a 5,00 piece puzzle

----------


## Akae

Thanks a lot!

----------


## Tahyer

This is amazing! After seeing this I want to start playing RTS games again  :Very Happy:

----------


## Akae

Yeah! thanks Tahyer  :Smile:

----------


## L23

Wow! That's a gorgeous map! I can't wait to use that for my PCs in my D&D game. It's going to take me ages to look at all the bits of detail in it to give me ideas of how to mine it for plot ideas too. Awesome map!

----------


## Blaede

Love it! I want to go live there  :Wink:

----------


## Sir Scribbles

How tediously wonderful! Mind if I ask what size the original canvas was? Even with the pen-tool that is an amazing amount of line work! Great map!

----------

